# How do you introduce wearing a rug



## sally678 (3 November 2008)

I know, sily question but do you just slap it on and away you go or put it on in the box, let them think about it for a little while (how long) then turn out.  It's for a 2 year old.


----------



## 0ldmare (3 November 2008)

I've always been surprised how easily they seem to accept rugs. The approach I have taken (not sure if its correct or not but its worked for me!) is to fold the rug up so you are just putting it on over the horses saddle area first and then unfurl it reasonably slowly. But dont make too much of a meal out of it as that tends to alert them that something is going on! I've always left the rug on over night in the stable and make sure I lead them around the stable a few times to get used to it before taking out to the field.  Mostly they seem to give it a few looks over their shoulder and then carry on munching their haynets!


----------



## Divasmum (3 November 2008)

I have always let the horse see it and sniff it first. Then put a blanket on its back for a few minutes. This builds up gradually to putting a rug on and doing it up but supervising the horse wearing it. This soon builds up to wearing a rug without problems.


----------



## Brontie (3 November 2008)

Not dealt with young ones before. But maybe hand it on there door, then they can investigate it, smell it etc. For about a week, maybe longer if yould like. Then ild think fold it in half, then put it on him/her slowly, after a while, make sure theres a rugged horse next to him/her might help settle them if they become uneasy, do it for short periods of time, and then just turn out in it.


----------



## HLB (3 November 2008)

it depends how handled they are but most of the I roll mine into a ball and rub them with it slowly (usually untied but on headcollar in stable) then slide over back, if they jump or are spooked i will get a numnah and put that on first instead then try again with the rug but just rubbing them and talking - once the rug is losley over they can walk about the box if a bit scared - if they are tied up they could pull and get frightened - i do mine very slowly whether young 0months or older like untouched 6yrs, i have never had a problem.

If the rug can make a noise i usually cratch it with my nails and russle it before they go out just to make sure they are okay with the noise and the feel.  I hade a horse that as a yearling they just put the rug on and truned him out, he got so scared of the rug blowing around his hind legs that he jumped one fence then run through a gate - he has been very hard to overcome as he was hurt quite badly (the girl had a word from the owner about that!!)

Just do everything slowy


----------



## nikkiportia (3 November 2008)

When we rug the yearlings for the first time, we take them into either the enclosed lunge pit or the barn, with a bit and lunge line on. (they are already bitted and leading by then) 
Takes 2 people obviously. We let them sniff it, then fold it and gently slide it onto the back. Best done against a wall so they can't shoot away from you.
Gently do it up, then we let them have a little trot on the lunge so they get used to the feel of it, and the noise. We only do it for a minute, then lead them back to the stable. 
Taking it on and off requires 2 people in the stable for a couple of days, but after that one person can do usually do it as the horse is no longer bothered.


----------



## Cop-Pop (3 November 2008)

I've always just put them on - if you do it slowly and let them sniff if first they don't seem to mind at all


----------



## Theresa_F (3 November 2008)

No expert, but with Chancer, who was a very laid back and chilled youngster, I took a fleece, folded in half and laid it on his back.  As usual he had no reaction, so I then unfolded it, waited a couple of minutes and then did up the belly straps and then the chest straps.

He had a little sniff at it.  Left it on in the stable while he had dinner.

Next day, I just put on his t/o - very light rug as had no filling.  Put it on as I would for any horse and he totally accepted it.  By the end of the week he had it flung on as I do with my others - and I do mean flung on as I am very short.

I have done everything with him as I would for another horse - no faffing but just a little slower and he has been fine.  As said, I have a very sensible and steady chap so everything has been easy and straight forward.


----------



## sallyellis (3 November 2008)

I must admit with my 6 month old filly I brought her in from the field soaking wet and just put it on her, slowly but she didnt mind a bit, but...she does have an old head on young shoulders. Good luck.


----------

